# Karpfenangeln für Anfänger



## Baddy89 (22. August 2004)

Hi,

habe bei der Suche nichts gefunden. Bin absoluter Neuling, aber bei uns am Wasser sieht man immer die vielen Karpfen springen.

Also wie angel ich am besten auf Karpfen?
1.Pose oder Grund?
2.Welche Köder?
3.Hält ne Matchrute nen Karpfen aus?
4.Gibts irgendwo ne gescheite haarmontage? Kapiere das nicht. Kaufte mir bisher immer die Haarmontagen. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke


----------



## sebastian (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

1) Pose oder Grund is eigentlich egal, ich find Pose is viel spannender macht nem Anfänger mehr Spaß
2) Mais, Maden, Wurm
3) naja so 3 kg viel mehr hält eine match nicht aus.
4) Ich bind einfach eine Schnur an den Haken und da häng ich dann ein Boilie an, Mit der Harrmontage kjannst du nur auf Grund fischen, übrigens 

Fisch lieber mit Mais auf Schwimmer fütter immer brav an und freu dich das du was fängst


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

hi Baddy 

Beschreib doch mal etwas dein Gewässer....


----------



## Bison (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Moin Baddy89!

Hab zwar noch nie nen Karpfen gekriegt, kann Dir aber bestimmt auch Tipps geben!

*1.Pose oder Grund?*
Ich würd mal sagen auf Grund, da nen Karpfen aufm Grund auch  Nahrung sucht!
Hatte mal einen der bei mir auf Pose gebissen hat... Undzwar auf Powerbait und Plastik Wurm von Berkley... Leider ist er mir abgerissen...

*2.Welche Köder?*
http://www.fishingtime.de/karpfen.htm
da steht sehr viel...

*3.Hält ne Matchrute nen Karpfen aus?*
Denke schon, dass man Normal Größen von Fischen mit so ziemlich jeder Rute rausbekommt... Darfst nur nicht die Nerven verlieren und lange drillen!
Bei Karpfen würde ich dennoch ne Karpfenrute empfehlen, denn die Kämpfen!
Nachdem ich den einen Karpfen verloren hab, bis eine Forelle auf der Rute... Den hab ich sogut wie nicht gespürt! Und der Karpfen ging ganz schön ab!

*4.Gibts irgendwo ne gescheite haarmontage? Kapiere das nicht. Kaufte mir bisher immer die Haarmontagen. *
Nimmst einfach die dünnste Sehne die Du hast, machst den Köder drauf und bindest den unter den Haken. Hab in Büchern auch schon Montagen mit Gummiband und Tesafilm gesehen...

Na dann viel Glück bei den Karpfen, hoffe ich hab geholfen!


----------



## Killerwels (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Also, als "Anfänger" würde ich nicht unbedingt direkt mit einer Matchrute auf Karpfen gehen. Nehm lieber ne "stabilere" Rute und ne Rolle mit 0,30ziger Mono. Wenn Du ein paar Karpfen gefangen hast kannst Du ja immer noch auf deine Matchrute umsteigen. 

Such Dir ein paar Stellen wo Karpfen sein könnten (überhängene oder ins Wasser gestürzte Bäume, Schilffkanten u.s.w.).
Ich würde auf Grund angeln und es mit Frolic oder Mais versuchen. 
Geb einfach mal Haarmontage hier in der AB Suche ein und Dir wird sicher geholfen 

Gruß
Dirk #h


----------



## RENEHH20 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Hu hu

Die Matche kann ich nur empfehlen wenn du auch in deinen Gewässer dementsprechend Platz hast, das heisst während der Drillphase dürfen dann keine Äste oder Bäume im weg sein, wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich eine leichte Karpfenrute empfehlen. Angeln könnest du auf Grund mit Mais oder Folic, mit der Brotflocke die ich persönlich vorziehe oder aber auch die altmodische Variante mit gekochten Kartoffeln.
Einfach mal durchprobieren

Rene


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Also von der Matche würde ich auch eher abraten. Die hält das zwar aus, wenn die schnur und Bremse nicht zu fest sind, Aber nen halbwegs Brauchbaren Karpfen damit zu stoppen ist an vielen Gewässern unmöglich. Der übliche 15 Pfund Kanalkarpfen biegt die zum Halbkreis, zieht die gesamte Schnur von der Rolle und verabschiedet sich auch ohne Hindernisse im Wasser.

Köder zum Anfang würd ich Mais nehmen, da hat man auch ne Menge anderer Fische dabei, was das ganze nicht so langathmig werden lässt.

Pose Geht auch, normal wird aber auf Grund gefischt, ist einfacher. In Grundnähe sollte der Köder auch mit Pose sein, wenn man nicht gerade mit Schwimmbrot angelt.

Haarmontagen sollte man grundsätzlich Selberbauen. Kaufen kann man nur Müll und Überteuert. Ist bei Mais aber gar nicht nötig, sondern bringt eigentlich nur bei Harten Ködern was.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nils.M (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Hi! Ich würde dir empfehlen fütere erst an einer Stelle an und werfe dann eine Rute auf Grund mit made und eine auf Grund mit boilie den du weist nie was die Fische gerade mögen oder wie groß sie es mögen


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

2004...


----------



## Matz3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> 2004...





Puh....wie die Zeit vergeht....:q


----------



## Jonas1004 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Hallo
ich bin auch ein blutiger Anfänger und bin in den Ferien an einem See wo mir gesagt wurde das man dort gut Karpfen angeln könnte. 
Mit der Montage und so hab ich jetzt einigermassen verstanden ich wollte noch fragen ob eine D-Max Tele150 Eurostar für nen KArpfen reicht oder ob ich mir was anderes besorgen müsste 

Gruß Jonas


----------



## ShangHai (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Wow, entweder war ich nicht geduldig genug oder es ist gar nicht so einfach etwas über diese Rute im Internet in Erfahrung zu bringen (zumindest auf deutsch).

Wenn das dieser 3m Stecken mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100g bis 250g ist, würde ich per Ferndiagnose behaupten, dass sie Karpfen aushalten sollte. Allerdings würde ich beim einfachen Karpfenangeln lieber Grundruten mit irgendwas bis 100g oder 120g Wurfgewicht bevorzugen.

Aber du wirst nicht von der geheimen Angelpolizei verhaftet, wenn du diesen groben Stecken dazu verwendest (hoffe ich für dich zumindest)


----------



## Jonas1004 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Danke 
dann guck ich mich ma bei meinem Freund nach der anderen Rute um 
Jonas


----------



## White Carp (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Schwimmbrot geht immer :m


----------



## rainerle (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Nekrophil ?!


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Also ich hab letztes Jahr mit dem Karpfen angeln angefangen , 
zwar noch nichts Gefangen aber schon sehr viel spaß gehabt  

Ich hab es so gemacht, und auch so geraten bekommen :

1. Rum gelesen , Zeitschriften , Magazine , im AB steht viel informatives gelesen 

2. Zum Angelgeschäft gefahren  beraten lassen gesagt was ich an Kohle zu Verfügung habe, und er hat mir alles Top zusammen Gestellt und alles in ruhe erklärt 

3. Ausprobiert , weiter gelesen , Spaß Gehabt und noch weiterhin Spaß haben werden ;D 

Vllt. geh einfach mal zu deinem Fachhändler lass dich direkt vor Ort beraten unter Umständen kann ner dir gute Gewässer sagen oder kennt dien Gewässer wo du angelst und Tipps geben .

Lg Alex |wavey:


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe bei der Suche nichts gefunden. Bin absoluter Neuling, aber bei uns am Wasser sieht man immer die vielen Karpfen springen.
> 
> ...





1!!!
Ja der Thread ist alt aber kann ja nicht schaden.

1. Kommt drauf an. Wenn du länger vorgefüttert hast würde ich mit Grundblei auf Grund angeln. Es muss aber nicht unbedingt Boilie sein! Maisketten,Kartoffeln,Teig...sind Top-Köder. Morgens kannst du mit Brot an Teichen sehr erfolgreich sein, besonders wenn die Fische Brot kennen. 
Dann kannst du mit geringen Futtermengen (2-3Hände voll reichen) die Karpfen an den Platz locken und sie dann mit der Pose beangeln(wirklich sehr spannend! (= ).
Bei Youtube gibt es dazu auch ein schönes Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqJe8PBOpD0
Und du kannst die Karpfen natürlich auch an der Oberfläche mit Schwimmbort fangen, wenn welche in Sicht sind.

2.Alles...
Karpfen sind meiner Meinung nach Wasserschweinchen.
Fangen kannst du sie mit: Kartoffeln,Brot,Mais,Bohnen,Wurm,Bananen...ja natürlich auch Boilies usw.
Das Gängigste ist wohl Mais und Kartoffeln oder du gibst deutlich mehr Geld für Boilies aus, was ich am Anfang aber nicht unbedingt machen würde. Lieber erstmal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln.

3. Ein  geübter Angler wird sicherlich einen Karpfen an einer Matchrute drillen können allerdings nur wenn es keine Hindernisse gibt. Aber da absoluter Neuling bist ist dies überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.
Stabile Spinnruten oder auch Heavy Feederruten eignen sich für den Anfang sehr gut.


Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

mfg


----------



## Baddy89 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Wow, wer hat denn den ausgegraben? 
Was sich in 8 Jahren so tut ;-)

Wenn ich die Fragen heute lese, kann ich mir nur noch an den Kopf fassen.

Zeigt aber, dass jeder mal klein anfängt


----------



## cyberpeter (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für Anfänger*

Hallo,

meine Tips an Anfänger wären:

1. Sucht euch keine zu großen Gewässer (unter 3 ha) zum Fischen aus. An kleinen Gewässern ist es leichter die Fische zu finden und man angelt nicht so leicht an ihnen vorbei. Außerdem kann man die meisten Plätze mit einer normalen Rute "bequem" erreichen und auch das Füttern geht ohne das man großartig in zusätzliches Gerät wie Spodrute oder gar ein Boot investieren muß.

2. Nehmt für die ersten male ans Wasser und wenn möglich auch zum Angelladen einen "erfahrenen" Angler mit. 

Ich habe schon "Vertrauen" in Angelläden, aber wenn ich sehe mit was für Gerät manche Anfänger, beraten durch einen "Fachhändler", am Wasser aufgetaucht sind schadet eine zweite Meinung sicher ncht....  

Auch am Wasser ist der erfahrene Angelpartner von großem Vorteil. Sicher kann man sich viel "erlesen" aber vieles, was sich beim lesen so einfach anhört ist in der Praxis dann etwas schwerer ...


3. Übertreibt die "Materialschlacht" am Anfang nicht. Ich kenne einige, die sich mit allem erdenklichen "Schnick Schnack" für die Karpfenfischerei eingedeckt haben und dann gemerkt haben, dass diese Art der Fischerei nichts für sie ist. Wenn man an kleineren Gewässern anfängt erübrigt sich "hoch spezialisiertes" Geräte sowieso.

Gruß Peter


----------

